# did you know Kevin McBride from Liverpool



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

I am trying to find anyone who sailed with kevin McBride. he worked on the norweigian merchant navy ships. he sailed out of immingham to casablanca shipping phosphates....

Kevin was from Liverpool and worked on the ships approx late 1960's early 1970's

thank you

ann


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

I Knew Billy McBride, Liverpudlian sea going engineer early 70's, maybe some relation!


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi AlbieR

thanks for your reply but I never heard kevin mention a relative called Billy. Kevin would have only been late teens early 20's when he sailed out of Immingham and I think he was known as an able seaman. If you have any info on Billy, it may be useful???? 

Thanks AlbieR

Ann


----------



## Mike Griffiths (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Ann , Kevin was on the Fisons Realf a Norski bulk carrier, phosphate cargo Immingham to Casablanca and back early 70s.I don,t remember a lot about him, I was down below. Mike Griff


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Mike

Thanks for getting in touch. Seems he was illusive on board as he was on land ha ha ha ....Can you recall roughly how old he was andhow long he worked on the ship? Long shot I know but any thoughts will be gratefully received. Ann


----------



## Mike Griffiths (Aug 20, 2008)

I would say early to mid twenties,I seem to remember a connection with Southport .I cannot remember if he was onboard when I paid off but the big post office strike was on so that was about the date.I don,t know your connection with Kev but if ever there was a "likeable rogue" it was him. Mike


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Mike Unfortunately, kevin passed away last may (2013) and I was his partner of 29 years. He was married at the time he was on the ship and yes, he did live in Southport at that time. Your observation was correct, a likeable rogue. Always an adventure with Kevin and he was a force of nature for sure! I will try and find out the date of the post office strike but I was a fair bit younger than Kevin and would still have been at school at that time. It is really interesting to chat to someone who knew him at that timeof his life. even his wife at the time seems not to know or chooses not to recall where and what he got up to! lol........ lovely chatting to you Mike. Thanks Ann


----------



## Mike Griffiths (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Ann , sorry to hear of your loss and of Kevins passing . The PO strike was from Jan-March 1971 , I paid off the ship in that period and went to Rotterdam to get a boat . If you want more info , why not try another post on this site headed Fisons Realf 1970-71. You have made me recall a lot of memories and I find myself smiling a lot. Regards , Mike


----------



## jeskevin1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Mike
thanks for your message it is very thoughtful . Yeah kevin was a madman and one of a kind for sure and he leaves a huge hole in my life and that of many others who knew him over the years. He did have some tales which he related to me about his time with the Norweigian MN and very funny they were too! sounded like a completely barmy place to work and he said the scandinavian crew members were demented ha ha ha but in a good way. 

Pleased that my message has given your mind a jog and brought back some happy memories for you. that is good to hear. I will try what you said and put another thread on. I have also found a picture of the ship. thanks for your messages it is nice to get in touch with someone who worked with Kevin all those years ago. Like I said i was still at school at the time of the strike. take care Mike.... nite nite ann


----------



## WelshWitch (Sep 25, 2021)

jeskevin1 said:


> Hi Mike Unfortunately, kevin passed away last may (2013) and I was his partner of 29 years. He was married at the time he was on the ship and yes, he did live in Southport at that time. Your observation was correct, a likeable rogue. Always an adventure with Kevin and he was a force of nature for sure! I will try and find out the date of the post office strike but I was a fair bit younger than Kevin and would still have been at school at that time. It is really interesting to chat to someone who knew him at that timeof his life. even his wife at the time seems not to know or chooses not to recall where and what he got up to! lol........ lovely chatting to you Mike. Thanks Ann


😂😂😂TWENTY-NINE YEARS…to K. Mac - [dob 26.5.50, Bootle] a sister called G^^^^^, two sons now late 40s eldest called ^^^^^^^^n… 😂😂😂


----------

